# AKKI Technique Discriptions



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

I was wondering if one of you people from the AKKI (Les, Brother John etc.) could describe a technique (like Delayed Sword for example) useing the same terminology and thinking that you would if you were describing it to each other (ie all that fun stuff here: http://www.akki.com/articles/akkiconcepts.htm).  I just wanted to see what it would look like.

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

Any takers?


----------



## M F (Nov 29, 2002)

Most of the techniques that are in our curriculum, that are also in the IKKA curriculum would be written with very similar wording.  It is in the application of the principles that the differences are visible.  It is very hard to describe this in writing.  You must see(or feel) the techniques performed to see the difference.  For the most part they are written the same, but they definitely look different.


----------



## Les (Nov 30, 2002)

The AKKI techniques are very much the same as those in the IKKA syllabus, although there are some differences.

To try to describe some of the variations would be like trying to describe different shades of a colour to someone.

Have you looked at the video clips on the AKKI website?

There are some in the main site, and then some others on the Las Vegas Camp mini site.

Les


----------



## Elfan (Nov 30, 2002)

Ya I have all of those clips sitting on my hardrive at home.  Excelent stuf!

What I wanted was to see all that vacabulary listed on the site in action in some way, I thought a technique description would be the best way.


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> There are some in the main site, and then some others on the Las Vegas Camp mini site.
> Les *



Just had a look at the Vegas ones, I hadn't noticed those before.

The commentary in this video is quite interesting:

http://www.akki.com/lasVegas/videos/mov02202.mpg

It's taken right out of context ovbiously, but it sounds like Mr. Mills favours one big, powerful strike, more like traditional karate,  rather than a barrage of strikes normally typical to Kenpo?

I don't know the man obviously, it just sounds like that from what he's telling the guy he's talking to.

Ian.


----------



## Les (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Just had a look at the Vegas ones, I hadn't noticed those before.
> 
> ...



Ian,

I can see what you mean about this, but you're right, it is out of context. Multiple striking features very strongly in our curriculum.   

The principle I think Mr Mills is stressing there is 'Relayed Power'. 

Did you see me in that clip, on the extreme right?

Les


----------



## Les (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Ya I have all of those clips sitting on my hardrive at home.  Excelent stuf! *




Mr Mills and the website team will have some new clips up next year.

Les


----------



## Mace (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi Ian,
 Mr Mills is discussing one principle found within the tech Hooking Wings on the clip that you mentioned. If you watch a bit further, you will see him do the tech up to the upward elbow and then demonstrate how he does not want to do the tech. Please remember that these clips are brief "pieces" or glimpses of what's being discussed and shown at that time.
Respectfully,
Sean


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 1, 2002)

Ah, I thought so!

That's why I mentioned that it was out of context, I thought it was strange.

Having said that, I'm sure Mr. Mills /could/ take someone out with one strike if he wanted, as we've discussed before, he's a powerful guy!

I thought the clip with the guy on the stage was pretty funny too (I think he was doing Circling Destruction or similar), that's more like the kenpo I like to see demoed! Hehe.

I really do get a kick out of watching masters at work, it reminds me what I'm always striving towards. :asian: 

Ian.


----------

